# Circuito medidor de presion de aceite



## mariano281 (Oct 16, 2010)

Buenas noches a todos. Les comento que estoy intentando reparar una plaqueta electronica que lleva el tablero de un automovil (renault 18) la cual es bifuncion, medir el nivel de aceite en el carter del motor y una vez el auto en marcha, mide la presion del mismo. Quienes hayan alguna vez visto un renault 18, o renault 21, fuego o 19 conoceran de que les hablo.
Revisando componente por componente de la plaqueta estan todos con sus valores correctos y en buen estado, excepto el corazon del circuito: el integrado SN96527N que aparentemente se quemó. De este integrado no hay datos, hasta se que se han llegado a comunicar con "Texas instruments" de EEUU que, segun se averiguo, era el fabricante y nada, ni un dato. Como si nunca hubiese existido.
Del circuito lo que mas interesa es la funcion de medicion de presion, no tanto la de nivel.
Paso a explicarles como mide la presion: 
-un borne del circuito va a alimentacion (12 volts)
-otro borne va masa
-dos bornes son para alimentar el instrumento indicador (compuesto por una bobina y aguja indicadora) 
-el ultimo borne va conectado al sensor del motor. El sensor no es mas que una resistencia variable de 300 ohms conectada a masa. 
-A condicion de maxima presion, el sensor o bulbo tiende hacia 0 ohm y los bornes que alimentan el instrumento entregan 5 volts., 
-A condicion de presion minima tiende a 300 ohms y los bornes que alimentan el instrumento entregan 1 volts.
Se les ocurre algun circuito de reemplazo que realice esta funcion? De partida pense en usar un LM7805 para tener señal de maxima presion (los 5 v) y despues que la resistencia del sensor haga el resto del trabajo, pero no soy de diseñar circuitos y por eso recurro a ustedes.
Saludos!


----------



## loren (Dic 5, 2010)

Hola, ahora mismo no recuerdo exactamente el tema del manocontacto de ese coche, ya que aquí hace muchísimos años que ese coche dejó de circular. Normalmente los coches con simplementes un interruptor que abre su circuito cuando hay presión de aceite, aunque puede ser al revés. No sé exactamente qué quieres hacer, si reparar ese circuito, lo que creo que no puedes por falta del componente quemado, o hacer un circuito que te pueda valer para saber si hay presión de aceite en el motor. De todos modos, voy a intentar buscar información del manocontacto de ese coche. De todos modos, si puedes darme la referencia de ese manocontacto sería mejor.
Gracias y saludos.


----------



## ramirin (Dic 5, 2010)

Puedes emplear un pic o un picaxe, una de las entradas digitales la puedes emplear para recibir la información de la cantidad de aceite presente; luego, puedes emplear una de las entradas analógicas (ADC) y en base al valor de la resistencia 300 ohm calcular la entrada y listo, ahí tienes la solución. Ya tan solo adapta el nuevo integrado reemplazando al anterior. Si utilizas el picaxe asegurate que sea de la serie M como mínimo de lo contrario no incluyen el ADC.


----------

